# Rare Kill



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Killed myself a beautiful melanistic bird this weekend. First time out this season and had him flopping shortly after fly down. He came out of the tree and swooped in towards my spread at about 50 yards. I had a hen that came out of the tree before him and she glided about a 100 yards out into the winter wheat. I think he wanted to get to her but made the mistake of taking a quick glance at my set up. He fanned out for about a minute while eyeballing the decoys before he decided to relax and take up that hen way out in the field. I figured his intentions so I had to take the shot right away as he was at 48 yards and not coming any closer. Talk about lucky...
10 1/2" beard - 1" spurs


----------



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice job, what kind of shell did u use? I tend to pay up and buy the expensive hevi shot in case I have a long shot.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice bird congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

wkendwarrior82 said:


> Nice job, what kind of shell did u use? I tend to pay up and buy the expensive hevi shot in case I have a long shot.


12 gage Mossberg - 3 1/2" Federal Premium #5


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Sweet bird, congrats


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Cool bird! Congrats!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That is cool, thanks for sharing and congrats.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations, nice shooting.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow cool bird, nice shot!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Very Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Jigin-N-Grinin said:


> Killed myself a beautiful melanistic bird this weekend. First time out this season and had him flopping shortly after fly down. He came out of the tree and swooped in towards my spread at about 50 yards. I had a hen that came out of the tree before him and she glided about a 100 yards out into the winter wheat. I think he wanted to get to her but made the mistake of taking a quick glance at my set up. He fanned out for about a minute while eyeballing the decoys before he decided to relax and take up that hen way out in the field. I figured his intentions so I had to take the shot right away as he was at 48 yards and not coming any closer. Talk about lucky...jiggin congrats .My son got a Melanistic years ago and a full mount.A suggestion would be to get a wing feather on your fan mount some how to really show the black.
> 
> 10 1/2" beard - 1" spurs
> View attachment 253182
> View attachment 253183





Jigin-N-Grinin said:


> Killed myself a beautiful melanistic bird this weekend. First time out this season and had him flopping shortly after fly down. He came out of the tree and swooped in towards my spread at about 50 yards. I had a hen that came out of the tree before him and she glided about a 100 yards out into the winter wheat. I think he wanted to get to her but made the mistake of taking a quick glance at my set up. He fanned out for about a minute while eyeballing the decoys before he decided to relax and take up that hen way out in the field. I figured his intentions so I had to take the shot right away as he was at 48 yards and not coming any closer. Talk about lucky...
> 10 1/2" beard - 1" spurs
> View attachment 253182
> View attachment 253183


Jigging congrats.My son got one years ago and made a great mount.I would suggest if that is the fan mount that you add a single black wing feather some how the really shows the black.I think Lovett Williams told us it's like a one in 100,000 bird the rarest of the three color phases.


----------



## Turkey Antlers (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow that is a really unique bird, congrats. Rarer than an albino. I'm not huge on full-body bird mounts, but that is one I'd have mounted in a heartbeat


ezcaller said:


> Jigging congrats.My son got one years ago and made a great mount.I would suggest if that is the fan mount that you add a single black wing feather some how the really shows the black.I think Lovett Williams told us it's like a one in 100,000 bird the rarest of the three color phases.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is a pic of my sons bird.The one regular tail feather shows the difference.




  








blk turkey




__
ezcaller


__
Mar 3, 2011




Mellanistic wild turkey


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Way to go! Very Nice! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

ezcaller said:


> Here is a pic of my sons bird.The one regular tail feather shows the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really cool mount. Great idea with regular tail feather. Congrats to your son. Pictures just don't do justice for how different these birds color really is. I just did the tail/beard/spur mount. Just got him tonight from my taxi buddy. A few guys stopped by... had some beers...and talked Turkey stories. 2017 was a good season.


----------

